# Female Bodybuilding



## DaniSmith (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anybody knows of somewhere or someone (reasonably priced) that trains women for fitness model competitions. I'm really interested in taking it up but I haven't the first clue as to how to go about it! 

Please and thank you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You might need to check out your local gyms and see if there are any personal trainers specialized in bikini body competitions, etc. The first one that comes to mind is CrossFit in JLT only because from what I've seen, people there seem to place some (or a lot of!) focus on weight and strength training. 

Another key factor will be your meal plans and protein supplements. Unless your trainer can put you on a proper meal plan and you find supplements that show results for your body, no amount of training will work. Try beachbody.com or shredz for more information.

Good luck!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Fitness HQ trainers might also be able to help. A lot of them to strength and conditioning training and some have done comps before.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Where can I buy tickets to these bikini body competitions Pam?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Dani!

Look up Karina Akmens and Malin Terese. They both are in that field and maybe can help you out. They are regulars at WH Gym in Al Quoz...


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

On a related field, does anyone know of any gyms in Dubai that cater for Strongman events? By this i mean the sort of events that you see on the television, like pulling lorries or lifting unusual objects.


----------

